
A loophole means unlimited data for AT&T iPhone - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/01/26/state/n101908S12.DTL&tsp=1
======
pkulak
First off, I'm not really sure the author knows what "loophole" means. And
second, why would AT&T want to let people switch to an unlimited plan because
they use more than 2 gigs a month? Seems to me that if you're watching
streaming video all day while jailbreak tethered to your laptop which is
hosting a dozen torrents, AT&T would probably be better off if you moved to
Verizon. They know how much data you use and probably only let you go back to
unlimited if you're not likely to use it.

